#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Consultoria para provedores (ISPs)

## avatar52

Olá amigos, estou me colocando a disposição para consultorias para provedores ISPs nos seguintes serviços:


Roteamento dinâmico com OSPF e malha MPLSTúneis L2 para serviços de Lan to Lan ou centralização de autenticação com VLAN e VPLSServiços de VPN L3 com VRFRoteamento dinâmico, balanceamento e engenharia de tráfego com BGPObtenção de ASN para provedores de acessoImplantação de IPv6 em backbones e última milhaServidores DNS recursivo, autoritativo e reversoConfiguração e implantação de Load BalanceServiços de QoS e priorização de serviçosConfigurações gerais em roteadores MikroTik, Ubiquiti e JuniperServiços de monitoramento com Zabbix, TheDude e PRTG

Contato: [email protected]

----------

